
Introducing Quil: A Practical Quantum Instruction Set Architecture - reikonomusha
https://medium.com/@rigetticomputing/introducing-quil-a-practical-quantum-instruction-set-architecture-a684f0590a0c#.vgbavkqvi
======
hossbeast
The github link at the bottom gives a 404

~~~
ivan_ah
They did say "Look for the source for the code _soon_ ..." so I'm guessing
it's coming.

You can see some example code in the paper though:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1608.03355](http://arxiv.org/abs/1608.03355)

~~~
wzeng
Yep it's coming, and that's right where you'll find it -[I'm one of the
authors].

Really great to see people interested. Happy to answer questions in the
meantime.

